# First timer, Fleetwood Bounder and or Winnebago



## NY_Travelers (Jul 7, 2014)

My GF and i are just about to purchase our first class A and after looking around i like for several reasons the Fleetwood Bounder's and Winnebago's. Thinking both have been around for a long long time and are going no where, easy to get parts and plenty of areas across the country who service them.
I also thought they, being around so long, have really perfected the RV and are good RV's built tough

Out first trip with it will be moving from NY to Fla, a 1400 mile trip or so and want something known for not breaking down often.

We are limited to the 25k range and have found some great looking and very well kept bounders and Winniebago's.

Does anyone have a preference or are we looking at two good RV's with a good track record?

Thanks
Chris & Joann


----------



## LEN (Jul 7, 2014)

You do realize with the $25000 to spend you are far from the latest and greatest. Now that said for the money there are a lot of good well cared for MH's for you to look at. Look Look and look some more. Find the floor plan that will fit you best then shop brand. The two you mentioned are not bad but there are several brands around that are more for the money. But most of all have it inspected by a qualified RV tech to see what you are rally buying a gem or a bucket of trouble. In your price range a Wonder Lodge comes to mind or Monaco product. Tires will be $2500-$3000 batteries $400-$600 a good going through of the drive train could be $1000-$2000 with out much being wrong, just needing done, belts, hoses, air dryer, oil change, trans fluid, and third member Refer $1200, AC's $1000, water heater $500, you see where I am going!  So knowing with an inspection for $300 will be $$ well spent.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jul 7, 2014)

Alegro is another good brand to look at.  I have a HR Vacationer that has served us well.  None of them are any better than the care they have had.The best can be the worst if they have not been cared for.  Like Len said loke and loke some more and when you find one you like have it inspected if you are not famaliar with rvs. Watch for leaks.  If it can be seen its like a cancer. Good luck and feel free to ask questions.  Let some of our mistakes help you.


----------



## Technobody (Dec 21, 2014)

If there is a bonus to Winnebago vs Bounder is that Winnebago have side radiators vs rear radiators.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2014)

The rear raidiators tend to pick up more road dust and engine residue while the side may not cool as well JMO.  Son has a rear raidiator and he just cleans it regular.


----------

